# Jacksonville Retriever Club and No Florida Retriever Club Info



## Smackwater (Apr 5, 2004)

Friday morning the Derby will be starting at Wendy Bicknell's Property ( Sinkola Platation) . From Thomasville head south on 319. Sinkola is about .5 miles past the intersection of Metcalfe Rd and Tall Pines Dr. This is the last intersection with a trafiic light. The remainder of the Friday's Derby will be held at Laurie Williams Property. From Thomasville head south on 319 for about 9 miles. Turn Left onto Walden Rd ( Turners furniture is on the left). Go to the end of the road and look for signs.



Friday morning the Qual will be at Wes Lee's Property. From Thomasville take 319 south. Take the first right after crossing the FL/Ga State line (Hwy 12). Take frist right after turning onto Hwy 12 (Beth Page Rd). Follow Beth Page Rd back into GA and turn right onto T Berry Lane.

Please remeber that the Dow is being used to determine running order.

Thanks

Valarie Marks


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

North Fla Qual callbacks to the last series
3,6,7,9,11,15,16,18,24,25,29,31,32

13 total


----------



## Smackwater (Apr 5, 2004)

Jacksonville Derby Call Backs to the 4th.
2,6,7,8,14,15,18,23,25,26

10 Dogs


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the callback postings.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

North Florida Qual Results

1st-#3 Molly O/H Steve Ferguson
2nd-#6 Mona O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#7 Flicka O/H Roger Magnusson
4th-#18 Line O/H Joe Altenburg
RJ- #25 Deuce H/Bruce Halverson O/Corey Wise
Jams- 16,24,29

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Jacksonville Ret Club Qual callbacks to the last series

4,7,8,12,20,21,24

7 total


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

For the Q tomorrow dog 20 will start. 8 am at Dog Pond.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

what are the first derby placements?


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

1st-Bootie/Talley
2nd-Rumble/Curtis
3rd-Deck/Hays
4th-Jazz/Burns
RJ-Coast/Marks
Jam-14,26,23


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats Jerry Bev and Jazz!
Good job.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats to Jef and Bootie! That is 4 wins and 2 seconds in the last 6 derbies! Pretty impressive! Also congrats to Bev and Jerry with Jazz continuing to do very well!

Chris


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Qual Results for Jacksonville RC 

1st #21 Storm H/ Keith Farmer O/Mike Keen, Brad Arington
2nd #12 Chip H/ Marc Patton O/Vic Sullivan
3rd #8 Tucker H/O Roger Magnussen
4th #7 Pearl H/O Mike Peters 
RJ #20 Piper H Brad Arington O/Gordon Stephens
JAM #24 Ginny H/Marc Patton O/Bob Johnston


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

Proud of SpringHill's Prince Charles MH (aka "Chip") for earning his QAA. Thanks to Marc and Jamie Patton for their outstanding training and dedication.


----------

